# Arthritis : when to let go



## FresianFan (12 September 2017)

My horse has DJD - both back hocks and one front pastern (ring bone/side bone)  he originally had steroid injections which worked for just under 6 months, vet then said he could not have any more as too many places to inject. I have tried so many supplements, magnetic boots, tumeric, barefoot with no improvement.  Currently on bute but again still lame.  He is healthy in every other way, apart from his legs. He has been retired for nearly a year but has been led out inhand for exercise. He is the type of horse that i believe would keep going no matter what with not much complaint. I really dont know how much pain he is in or how long should i leave it before i consider pts.  He is not insured due to this, so surgery for me is not an option unfortunately.

I realise that i need to discuss with vet ofcourse, but would really like people's experience regarding these issues.

Thanks in advance


----------



## skint1 (12 September 2017)

We had a beautiful, kind, funny little Tb gelding called Basil to whom we bid a sad goodbye to in October last year.  He had over 2 years of retirement. The first year he was sound with only minimal use of danilon, he ran about and enjoyed his life. He was kept in the same routine as the ridden horses around him (Except for the riding) We'd not been able to keep him sound in work, but as a field ornament he was happy and full of life. 

However, his last winter was very hard on him and we resolved not to put him through another one. He had a good summer but he didn't run around and play as much as he'd done the summer before, and he was on 2-3 danilons  a day.  Still, I questioned whether we were letting him go too soon, but I think this was more about not wanting to see the reality of his situation. 

 It absolutely broke me to let him go, we'd only owned him 6 years but in that time he'd given us so much, but I think it was the right thing. His life was getting harder, he was finding just normal horsey things less easy, I didn't want him to start looking sad or unhappy and I didn't want him to go down and be unable to get back up.


----------



## hopscotch bandit (12 September 2017)

You could try ethanol fusion which works very well in the majority of cases https://www.horseandrideruk.com/expert-advice/articles/give-it-a-shot/, I know lots of horses its worked very well on. His bute could be upped depending on how many he is currently on, its not uncommon for horses to live on a maintenance of two bute a day. your horse could be lame due to another problem that is undiagnosed and might not be necessarily due to the pastern or hocks.  

I would get him another vet assessment - maybe a bit of a trot up or full workup and see where the problem lies.  I know I would do that for my best friend if I was in any doubt at all about the level of pain she were in, but I am very confident that even though she is 22 she is happy, and content.  If he is in pain he will be tucked up in the corner of his stable looking miserable, he might not be eating his feeds up or looking as lively as he normally does, he might not show any mud on his back due to being unable to roll in the field or show lack of shavings or straw in his tail if he is not lying down. he might be losing weight due to pain and look tucked up.  He won't be showing an interest in his surroundings if he miserable either.  To be quite honest if you have had the horse any length of time you will know in your heart of hearts if he is happy or not. I only have to glance at my mare for about five seconds to know instantly if there is something amiss or not, or see her shavings bed and realize something is wrong by the way it has been disturbed, ie. a colicky horses bed looks different to a bored horses bed for example.I certainly would see what the vet says in any case.  I hope you find some answers.  Remember we are all different and what works for one doesn't for another.


----------



## FresianFan (12 September 2017)

Thank you for your reply, he is currently on 3 bute per day but needs to have it increased as still lame.  I have seen him try to roll, but he cannot get down properly without his back legs shaking like mad. In the past he has run around the field regularly, something he now doesnt do, he doesnt even trot around, he walks slowly (although isn't lame).  He is very lame in trot, he has had a thorough once over - trot up, flexion etc, with a family member who is a qualified vet,  (diagnoses already known from x-rays - has progressively gotten worse). I dont know how many bute a day is too many - if he is increased to 4 per day just to remain sound i wonder if that is just too many, when the prognosis is that it will only get worse.  In every other way he looks great, and he is only 13 years old.


----------



## ester (12 September 2017)

I am surprised that the vet thinks three sites are too many, I know plenty that would spread them out over time but not not do them at all especially if getting a good 6 months out of them. 

However from what you are describing if he is struggling to get up and down on 3 bute a day (so it's not currently managed per se) I would seriously consider PTS, especially as given his complaint it will likely get worse with the damp and the cold. It is horrible for them to end up stuck down.


----------



## ihatework (12 September 2017)

FresianFan said:



			Thank you for your reply, he is currently on 3 bute per day but needs to have it increased as still lame.  I have seen him try to roll, but he cannot get down properly without his back legs shaking like mad. In the past he has run around the field regularly, something he now doesnt do, he doesnt even trot around, he walks slowly (although isn't lame).  He is very lame in trot, he has had a thorough once over - trot up, flexion etc, with a family member who is a qualified vet,  (diagnoses already known from x-rays - has progressively gotten worse). I dont know how many bute a day is too many - if he is increased to 4 per day just to remain sound i wonder if that is just too many, when the prognosis is that it will only get worse.  In every other way he looks great, and he is only 13 years old.
		
Click to expand...

This is the telling post for me.
I read the OP thinking no rush to PTS an arthritic horse on some bute that is retired.
But this next post is far more informative. If this horse were mine, he would get a big bowl of food, a big hug and a final goodbye


----------



## meleeka (12 September 2017)

ester said:



			I am surprised that the vet thinks three sites are too many, I know plenty that would spread them out over time but not not do them at all especially if getting a good 6 months out of them. 

However from what you are describing if he is struggling to get up and down on 3 bute a day (so it's not currently managed per se) I would seriously consider PTS, especially as given his complaint it will likely get worse with the damp and the cold. It is horrible for them to end up stuck down.
		
Click to expand...

I agree with this. Imagine finding him unable to get up? If that's a possibility I'd consider doing it now before winter is upon us.


----------



## FresianFan (12 September 2017)

He explained there were too many areas that would need injecting, so was no longer a viable option, on examination and x-rays that he had.


----------



## FresianFan (12 September 2017)

He does still get up and down but it is become an rare occasion and i hate to see his legs shaking when he goes down, although he can get up.  Having spoke to the family vet, she advised me to let him have the rest of the summer and re-assess.  I think i thought that was months away but now it looks like weeks.  My priority is his welfare above my feelings, just find it hard when he looks so well in himself generally.  Thank you everyone for your replies, i plan on getting my own vet out in the next few days until then he can chill with his best buddy in a lovely big field.  I go up twice a day, plus everyone checks them when i am not there. He does not have any sign of rolling over the past month or so. Thanks again x


----------



## paddi22 (12 September 2017)

I usually pts as soon as they have trouble getting up and down. I hate to think of the panic they must feel struggling to get up. I wouldn't never put a horse through a winter if there was any chance of them not being able to get up quickly. I would be horrified if a horse was stuck on cold wet ground, or was slipping in mud trying to get up. My arthritis is very painful in winter at times, so personally I would prefer to pts instead of risk an older horse just getting stiffer and sorer. It's an awful decision to make, but they all have to go sometime, and better they go before too much pain or soreness.


----------



## Goldenstar (12 September 2017)

I would get it done before the weather gets colder .
I would give him a few days on FYnadyne while you get the details sorted then let him away before it gets colder .
I am sorry it's horrible I have it coming too and have just had one let one go.  The worse part of having horses .


----------



## Nicnac (12 September 2017)

Had our lovely boy put down last October before the winter - very similar issues to yours.  Had all the treatment available but he was struggling so took the sad decision to have him shot and haven't had a day of regret.  Could I have left it longer? Probably, but that would have been for me rather than him.


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (12 September 2017)

So sorry you're in this position OP, it never gets any easier.

So feel for you; unfortunately my old gal will probably have to have a decision made about her over this winter. She was as good as it gets last winter simply because it was considerably dryer than recent ones we've had, but if it starts getting muddy and stodgy underfoot at an early stage of the winter then we will have to think about the unthinkable........... oh dear


----------



## skint1 (12 September 2017)

It's just heartbreaking isn't it? Our boy got to have an extra few weeks because last year the weather was kind to us


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (12 September 2017)

We had an oldie who went down in the field and couldn't get up.  I didn't want her to see the winter but it wasn't my decision to make.  Unfortunately the end came that I feared for her.  

If he is struggling to get down now and the ground isn't that bad just think what would happen if his legs slipped when attempting it when wet.  

Sorry you are facing this at an early age. X


----------



## claret09 (12 September 2017)

really thinking of you. it seems such a shame at thirteen but I think you are going to have to let him go. it is the last thing we do for your wonderful horses


----------



## FresianFan (12 September 2017)

Thank you folks, i think i knew what was probably going to be the outcome and i realise it is an individual decision with support of our vet. Points have been made that i didnt actually consider.  It is such a shame he has had such a short life, but i took him 2 years ago this month, from a competition home so i have probably given him an extra 2 years than what would have happened. It had been hoped that the steroids would do the trick and having a semi retired hacking life would have suited him but it was always how longs a piece of string.  He has such a huge personality, everyone who meets him say the same thing. I certainly feel privileged to have had him in my life. As hard as it will be, i know that as his human mum i need to do what's right for him before things get any worse.  Thanks again for your honesty and experience, i dont feel so alone knowing others can relate.


----------

